# Meteorit NB10 booting issue!



## Domenson (Aug 9, 2017)

I Need Help Please I Just Incidently Pluged Out The Main Power When It Was Reseting Factory Data And My Android Notebook Meteorit NB10 Dont Want To Boot Please HelpI Need Help Please


----------



## Komshija (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm not familiar with android laptops at all, but there should be some start screen menu or something that allows you to recover factory settings. On some smartphones you have to press volume down and power button at the same time and hold it until recovery screen appears. There should be some instructions what to do next to recover factory data.


----------

